# First head finished! :D



## YEEP! (Jun 18, 2012)

Well, we just finished our first head and it's been a pretty awesome experience. We researched for a month on materials and then spent time figuring out the process. We had a lot of setbacks along the way but we've learned tons. We're currently working on a feline/leopard head and hope to finish it within the week!

Here are some pictures:






Thanks for looking!


----------



## I Am That Is (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow, thats pretty awesome. I must say I prefer this realistic style over the cartoony huge eyes/head approach. It looks great. What is it made out of, and how long did it take you? Due to financial/social reasons I probably wont ever get to make one of my own,


----------



## Zoetrope (Jun 18, 2012)

That's looking pretty great for your first! Very well done.


----------



## YEEP! (Jun 18, 2012)

I Am That Is said:


> Wow, thats pretty awesome. I must say I prefer this realistic style over the cartoony huge eyes/head approach. It looks great. What is it made out of, and how long did it take you? Due to financial/social reasons I probably wont ever get to make one of my own,



Thanks!  We basically used the resin casting method for our head; it took us a couple days off and on to make the initial clay sculpts. We had to wait at least a full day for each of our silicone-related things (like the molds, noses, etc.) to cure though. I think that's where we spent most of our time. Research took about a week and making the silicone molds for our blanks took at least a day because we did both the feline and wolf molds together. It took us another day for our jawset molds as well. We had a lot of trial and error things involving some of the molding/casting but we've got it down pretty well now. Furring and shaving was a little difficult but we managed to figure it out in the end. It really did take us about a month, but all of the work was done at a pretty casual pace because we're on summer break.


----------



## Bark (Jun 18, 2012)

That's a really boss first head; I love the more realistic style. Looking forward to seeing more from you.


----------



## I Am That Is (Jun 18, 2012)

YEEP! said:


> Thanks!  We basically used the resin casting method for our head; it took us a couple days off and on to make the initial clay sculpts. We had to wait at least a full day for each of our silicone-related things (like the molds, noses, etc.) to cure though. I think that's where we spent most of our time. Research took about a week and making the silicone molds for our blanks took at least a day because we did both the feline and wolf molds together. It took us another day for our jawset molds as well. We had a lot of trial and error things involving some of the molding/casting but we've got it down pretty well now. Furring and shaving was a little difficult but we managed to figure it out in the end. It really did take us about a month, but all of the work was done at a pretty casual pace because we're on summer break.



I would never have the patience (or the time for that matter) to do anything like this. I really cant wait to see the finished project. I hope the rest of it looks as awesome as the head does!


----------



## LuchadoreBob (Jun 19, 2012)

Great for a first try, or any try for that matter.  Well done.


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Jun 21, 2012)

How well can you see out of that thing?  I'm not quite sure how well those eyes work as view ports.  Care to enlighten us?


----------



## Earth Rio (Jul 4, 2012)

Shaloxeroligon said:


> How well can you see out of that thing?  I'm not quite sure how well those eyes work as view ports.  Care to enlighten us?



I'm sure you noticed in the last picture that the black 'markings' are rather large. I'm sure he/she crafted the head to see out those 'markings'.

But I think it looks very good. Better job than I could do!


----------



## Dokid (Jul 4, 2012)

Shaloxeroligon said:


> How well can you see out of that thing?  I'm not quite sure how well those eyes work as view ports.  Care to enlighten us?



Basically you look out of the tearducts


----------



## soutthpaw (Jul 4, 2012)

looks great,   did you airbrush the coloring of it?


----------



## Aldino (Jul 4, 2012)

The first pic gives it a mean glare, I like mean eyed glares.


----------



## Lejonet731 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thats fantastic for a first try!! it's a great suit head in general too!


----------



## YEEP! (Jul 11, 2012)

soutthpaw said:


> looks great,   did you airbrush the coloring of it?



Yes, we did! And thank you. 

Dokid and Earth Rio are right; vision is through the "tearduct area".


----------



## Vulkan (Jul 11, 2012)

I like it.


----------



## Pike (Jul 11, 2012)

Looks great all around, but I especially love the eyes.


----------



## Brazen (Jul 11, 2012)

Ears are too small.


----------



## HarlequinFinch (Jul 18, 2012)

That is 100000x better than my first head! Well done!


----------

